# Авиация > Матчасть >  Ка-226 - история серий

## Rus_Knights

*Легкий многоцелевой вертолёт - Ка-226*

*Внутреннее обозначение ОКБ:* Ка-226.
*Обозначение НАТО:* Hoodlum-C.

*Тип:* легкий многоцелевой вертолёт.
*Разработчик:* ОАО «Камов»
*Производитель:* ОАО «КумАПП», ПО «Стрела», АО «Улан-Удэнский авиационный завод (У-УАЗ)».
*Первый полёт:* 4 сентября 1997 года.
*Статус:* производится, эксплуатируется.
*Годы производства:* с 1998.
*Стоимость единицы:* $4,2 млн (экспортная, 2007 год).
*Начало эксплуатации:* 2002.
*Базовая модель:* Ка-126.

Российский легкий многоцелевой вертолёт, разработанный ОКБ Камова и серийно выпускающийся на Кумертауском авиационном производственном предприятии (КумАПП).
Предназначен для перевозки 6 пассажиров или 1350 кг груза (в том числе и на внешней подвеске).



*История создания:*

Ми-2 и Ка-26 серийно давно не производятся, они заканчивают свой жизненный цикл в 2001-2002 годах из-за полной выработки ресурса. Таким образом, Россия могла остаться без легкого вертолета, на долю которого может приходиться до 80% перевозок пассажиров и грузов от общего числа, выполненного всем парком винтокрылых машин. Маркетинговые исследования выявили значительный спрос на двухдвигательный легкий вариант, который планировалось создать в результате глубокой модернизации Ка-26 и Ка-126. Так, потребность в таком вертолете в ближайшие 15 лет внутри страны оценивается в 500-600 экземпляров. По заключению зарубежных экспертов, его ожидаемая продажа на мировом рынке может составить 200-300 машин.

Именно поэтому фирма "Камов" в интересах многочисленных эксплуатантов в 1990-м приступила к проектированию на базе Ка-26 и Ка-126 дальнейшей двухдвигательной модификации Ка-226. Вертолет предназначен для решения тех же задач, что были у его предшественников. По сравнению с Ка-126, он может применяться на работах, требующих обязательного наличия у машины двух двигателей как дополнительной гарантии высокого уровня безопасности полетов. Конструирование и постройка вертолета осуществлялись в соответствии с национальными авиационными правилами АП-29 и американскими - FAR-29.

Защита эскизного проекта и макета состоялась в 1996-м, а постройка первой машины завершилась в 1997-м. Главным заказчиком вертолета выступают МЧС, РАО "Газпром" и мэрия Москвы. По предварительным оценкам, МЧС потребуется 150-200 машин, "Газпрому" - не менее 100, а Москва может заказать в медицинском варианте до 40-50 вертолетов. Не исключается возможность использования машины в Вооруженных Силах РФ, Федеральной пограничной службе России, Государственном таможенном комитете, РОСТО и других ведомствах.

Ка-226 первый полет совершил 4 сентября 1997-го, пилотировал его летчик-испытатель фирмы "Камов" В.Лавров. Программа его создания успешно выполняется и в настоящее время близится к завершению. В 2000 году Ка-226А первой партии поступят в аварийно-спасательную службы МЧС и муниципальную авиацию Москвы. В настоящее время проводятся сертификационные испытания машины.

*История производства:*

Учитывая большой спрос на этот универсальный летательный аппарат, НПО "Стрела" (г.Оренбург) и авиационное предприятие "КумАПП" (г.Кумертау) приступили к серийному производству Ка-226. В марте этого года головной серийный образец вертолета совершил первый подъем в воздух. По заключению госкомиссии, он оказался успешным.

В середине 2008 года велись научно-исследовательские и опытно-конструкторские работы по созданию Ка-226Т. Ка-226Т будет производиться на Кумертауском авиазаводе, совместно с заводом будут строиться и опытные вертолеты. Всего будет построено четыре прототипа, которые выйдут на испытания. Из них один будет предназначен для наземной отработки трансмиссии и три вертолета для летных испытаний, сказал Л.Ширяев.



*Конструкция:*

Ка-226 сохранил все конструктивно-компоновочные решения предшественника Ка-26. Изменения вызваны, в основном, установкой двух современных газотурбинных двигателей, размещением нового оборудования и новыми несущими винтами с полужестким торсионным креплением лопастей. Применение персональных втулок НВ существенно упростило конструкцию несущей системы. Например, серийная втулка Ка-26 имеет 1350 деталей, новая - содержит около 400. Лопасти с двухконтурным лонжероном и работающей обшивкой, выполненные из полимерных композиционных материалов (ПКМ), повышают тягу НВ.

Лопасти винтов, транспортная кабина, хвостовое оперение выполнены из полимерных композиционных материалов. Шасси четырехопорное, неубирающееся. Все варианты съемных модулей (транспортно-грузовой, медицинский, пассажирский оборудованы двумя аварийными выходами по бортам и задним проемом, закрытым двухстворчатой дверью. Фонарь кабины пилотов с большой площадью остекления обеспечивает хороший обзор закабинного пространства.





*Тактико-технические характеристики Ка-226:*

Экипаж: 1-2
Пассажиров: 4-7 (в зависимости от установленного модуля)
Размеры:
Диаметр несущего винта: 13,00 м
Длина фюзеляжа: 8,10 м
Высота с вращ. винтами: 4,15 м
Масса:
Норм. взлётная: 3100 кг
Макс. взлётная: 3400 кг
Силовая установка
Двигатель: 2 х ТВлД Allison 250-С20R/2
Мощность: 2 х 450 л. с.
Крейсерская скорость: 195 км/ч
Макс. скорость: 210 км/ч
Дальность полёта: 600 км
Статический потолок (Вне влияния земли): 4100 м
Статический потолок (В зоне влияния земли): 4600 м
Практический потолок: 5700 м
Скороподъёмность: 636 м/мин



*Модификации:*

*226.00 - Ка-226*

*226.50 - Ка-226*

*226.52 - Ка-226Т*

*226.54 - Ка-226Т* - ("Альпинист"/"Climber") - Изменённая НЧФ, бронещиты, новое оперение с угловатыыми килями, "оморячен" - складные лопасти + аварийные баллонеты для вынужденной посадки на воду. Производится на УУАПО. Модификация Ка-226Т которая соответствует требованиям министерства обороны Индии. 
3D модель показана в ТВ репортаже - (Фото 1 2).
Видео - Промо-ролик (ENG).
LJ - BMPD.

*226.57 - Ка-226Т*

*226.80 - Ка-226* - Одно из ранних обозначений — Ка-226В. Версия вертолёта для Министерства обороны РФ на основе базового Ка-226. Разработана в 2010 году. Производится с 2011 года на ОАО «КумАПП».

*Ка-226* - Базовая сертифицированная версия вертолёта с двигателями Allison / Rolls-Royce. Вертолёт может оснащаться различным целевым оборудованием. Вертолёт производится на ОАО «КумАПП».

*Ка-226А* - Обозначение первой версии вертолёта, разработанной по заказу МЧС России. Был выпущен опытный вертолёт. В дальнейшем, из-за отказа МЧС России от закупки вертолёта, программа была закрыта. Опытный вертолёт послужил основой для отработки и сертификационных испытаний базового Ка-226.

*Ка-226АГ* - Версия вертолёта для эксплуатанта «Газпром авиа». Был выпущен опытный вертолёт. В дальнейшем от обозначения версии отказались и эксплуатанту передавалась базовая версия вертолёта. Производство планировалось на ПО «Стрела», город Оренбург.

*Ка-226Т* - Версия вертолёта с двигателями Arrius 2G1 фирмы Turbomeca и новым редуктором. В 2010 году опытный вертолёт этой версии участвовал в конкурсе ВС Индии. В 2012 году начаты работы по обновлению этой версии вертолёта по заказу МЧС России. Новая версия вертолёта имеет новый комплекс бортового оборудования с системой электронной индикации и бортовой системой индикации и контроля с МФИ, систему автоматического управления, навигационную систему, метеолокатор. Оснащается двигателями Arrius 2G1, новым главным редуктором и трансмиссией. Вертолёт имеет возможность установки внешнего дополнительного топливного бака, лебёдки, внешней грузовой подвески, поискового прожектора. Для выполнения медико-эвакуационных работ в транспортной кабине вертолёта устанавливается медицинский модуль. Предусмотрена установка системы складывания лопастей несущих винтов. В мае 2015 года Индия отменила объявленный ранее тендер на покупку вертолётов (помимо Ка-226Т в нём принимала участие компания Airbus Helicopters (Eurocopter) с вертолётом AS550) в пользу Ка-226Т. Стоимость контракта составляет 30 млрд рупий (около 467 млн долларов). По заявлениям вице-премьера РФ Дмитрия Рогозина Индия по договорённости с РФ будет производить на своей территории вертолёты типа Ми-17 и Ка-226Т, причём машин семейства «Камов» будет выпускаться до 400 в год.

*Ка-226ТГ* - Обозначение проекта модификации вертолёта Ка-226 разрабатываемой в интересах «Газпром». Особенностью вертолёта является возможность его применения в условиях Крайнего Севера. Конструктивно близок к модели Ка-226Т.

*Ка-226ТМ* - Обозначение проекта модификации вертолёта Ка-226Т для базирования на кораблях береговой охраны Пограничной службы ФСБ России — с 2015—2020 гг. планируется закупить 10 вертолётов Ка-226ТМ.



*Документы по Ка-226:*

Ссылка - Карты данных сертификата типа №СТ225-Ка-226
Ссылка - Руководство по летной эксплуатации вертолета Ка-226
Ссылка - Буклет - Вертолеты России (ENG)

----------


## Rus_Knights

*Эксплуатанты Ка-226*

*Гражданские эксплуатанты Ка-226*

 - *Россия*

##.20## ● *ГазПромАвиа*
2 единицы.

##.20## ● *МВД России*
11 единиц.

##.20## ● *ФСБ России*
4 единицы.

06.2021 ● *ФСО России*
1 единица.



*Военные эксплуатанты Ка-226*

 - *Россия - ВКС России*
40 единиц Ка-226, по состоянию на 2017 год.

●  - *СВВАУЛ.*
131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА

●  - *8-й АДОН - а/д Чкаловский*

 - *Россия - РосГвардия*
25 мая с. г. Росгвардия получила от холдинга "Вертолеты России" первый вертолет Ка-226Т. Событие произошло на полях XI Международной выставки вертолетной индустрии HeliRussia 2018. Воздушное судно собрали на Кумертауском авиационном производственном предприятии, добавили в пресс-службе Росгвардии.

 - *Украина*

2018.05.23 ● *Морская авиация ВМС Украины (ВМСУ)*
Одну машину приобрели в 2008 году для Львовского областного центра экстренной медицинской помощи и медицины катастроф, и с тех пор он ни разу не поднимался в небо. Этот Ка-226 оснащен двумя двигателями Rolls-Royce Allison 250-С20/R2 мощностью по 450 л.с. При максимальной взлетной массе 3400 кг вертолет может поднимать полезную нагрузку до 1000 кг и лететь с крейсерской скоростью около 200 км/час. Экипаж — один-два человека. Простоявший 9 лет на консервации на Львовском авиаремонтном заводе вертолёт планируется передать морской авиации ВМС Украины. (Видео).
Передан - 25.05.2018 
1 единица.

 - *Украина*

2018.05.23 ● *Морская авиация ВМС Украины (ВМСУ)*

 - *Сирийская Арабская Республика (Сирия - САР) - ВВС*
201#.## ● *25-я дивизия специального назначения*
Ранее «Силы тигра»  (араб. قوات النمر‎ Qawat Al-Nimr).

 - *Индия*
В декабре 2015 года был подписан контракт на поставку 200 Ка-226Т для вооружённых сил Индии. Соглашение предусматривает создание в Индии совместного предприятия с участием холдингов «Ростеха» («Рособоронэкспорта» и «Вертолётов России») и индийской корпорации Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). Согласно условиям контракта, Россия должна поставить 40 вертолётов, а остальные 160 единиц будут собраны в Индии. Сборку вертолётов в Индии планируется начать в 2018 году. Заказ может быть увеличен до 400 вертолётов.
● *Сухопутные войска* - 133 единицы (заказано).
● *ВВС* - 64 единицы (заказано).

*Всего:* около 200 единиц (заказано).


---------------------------------------------------------------

*Лётные происшествия Ка-226*

● *2006.07.13* - Ка-226 -

● *2007.09.19* - AvSaf.Net - Ка-226 - рег. *RF-21002*. МВД России. 
Вертолёт Ка-226 совершил аварийную посадку на 24-й км МКАД из-за разрушения шестерни ИКМ двигателя.

● *2013.12.17* - AvSaf.Net - Ка-226 - ВКС России.
"Вертолет Ка-226 совершил вынужденную посадку в шестидесяти километрах от Кумертау, что в Башкирии, из-за задымления в кабине. Он получил незначительные повреждения.

"При выполнении перегона авиационной техники с завода-изготовителя по маршруту Кумертау — аэродром "Кряж" (расположен в Самаре) в кабине вертолета Ка-226 возникло задымление. Командир экипажа принял решение на выполнение вынужденной посадки", — приводит "Интерфакс" слова представителя управления пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации по ВВС полковника Игоря Климова.

В результате ЧП экипаж вертолета не пострадал, воздушное судно получило незначительное повреждение. На земле жертв и разрушений нет. Климов сообщил, что для расследования причин аварийной посадки на месте происшествия работает комиссия завода-изготовителя.

В кабине вертолета Ка-226 произошло задымление во время полета под Оренбургом. Было принято решение совершить вынужденную посадку. При посадке вертолет опрокинулся набок. В момент аварии на борту находилось три члена экипажа."

● *2015.06.18* - AvSaf.Net - Ка-226 - МВД России.
Вертолет Ка-226 МВД России совершил аварийную посадку в Сочи, сообщила в пятницу пресс-служба ГУ МВД РФ по Краснодарскому краю.

Накануне в 12:08 мск при возвращении на площадку базирования после выполнения служебного задания у полицейского вертолета сработало сигнальное табло о механической поломке. При аварийной посадке вертолет получил механические повреждения шасси
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Боевое применение Ка-226*

● *2021-н.в. - Авиационная группа ВВС России в Сирии* - a/д Хмеймим, Латакия.
В марте 2021 замечены в САР (LJ - BMPD).
Возможно переданы ВВС САР.

----------


## Rus_Knights

*Реестр Ка-226*

*Опытные и предсерийные вертолеты:*

Ка-226 - б/н *№002* жёлтый. Зелёная окраска.
Переделан из Ка-126.
На хранении  на УВЗ им. Камова (Ухтомская) - (Фото - 1 2).
Показы/Учения: МАКС-2001 (Фото - 1 2 3 4).
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *На хранении  на УВЗ им. Камова (Ухтомская)*.

Ка-226-РС-1 - Стат. испытания.
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

Ка-226-РС-2 - Стат. испытания.
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

Ка-226Т-РС-1 - Стат. испытания.
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

Ка-226Т-РС-2 - Стат. испытания. 2009.
(Фото - 1 2).
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

Комплексный тренажер КТВ Ка-226. Тип тренажёра: KTB (FFS level D)
Выставлен на продажу - (Фото - 1 2 3 4).
Эксплуатант: ГазПромАвиа.
Текущее состояние: *На Хранении в Остафьево (UUMO).*

Процедурный тренажер ПТВ Ка-226. Тип тренажёра: ПТВ (FNPT2)
Выставлен на продажу - (Фото - 1 2 3 4).
Эксплуатант: ГазПромАвиа.
Текущее состояние: *На Хранении в Остафьево (UUMO).*



*ПО «Стрела» - Оренбург*

*Расшифровка серийного номера Ка-226:*

*Код завода*
*Код модели*
*Шифрованный пятикод*

*608* - КуМАПП
*226* - Ка-226
*00001-99999*



Ка-226-01Л - 
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

Ка-226-02Л - 
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*001 ● 60822600001* - Ка-226 - рег. *RA-00001*. Окраска МЧС России. 2002.
Международный салон гражданской авиации 2002 - 
(Фото - 1 2 3).
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*002 ● 60822601002* - Ка-226 - рег. *RA-00002*. Ядовито-жёлтая мед. окраска.
Производства ПО "Стрела" - (Видео). Ранее ливрея МЧС России (до 2003).
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Показы/Учения/БД:  Показ фирмы Камов-2002 (Чкаловский, Фото - 1 2), МАКС-2003 (Фото - 1 2 3 4).
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*


*003 ● 60822602003* - Ка-226 - рег. *RA-19303*. Ливрея ГазПромАвиа. 2004.
Передан - 2004.06.10.
Выставлен на продажу - (2016.11.08 - 1 2 3).
Эксплуатант: ГазПромАвиа.
Текущее состояние: *На Хранении в Остафьево (UUMO).*

*004 ● 60822601004* - Ка-226АГ - рег. *RA-19304*. Ливрея ГазПромАвиа. 2005.
Передан - 2006.04.17.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Замечен в перечне ФССП - (Фото - 1).
Выставлен на продажу - (2016.11.08 - 1 2 3).
Эксплуатант: ГазПромАвиа.
Текущее состояние: *На Хранении в Остафьево (UUMO).*

*005 ● 60822601005* - Ка-226 - рег. *RA-19305*. Ливрея ГазПромАвиа. 2006.
Передан - 2006.04.17.
Ранее б/н *RA-00005* - (Фото - 1 2).
Выставлен на продажу - (2017.06.29 - 1 2 3).
Замечен в перечне ФССП - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ГазПромАвиа.
Текущее состояние: *На Хранении в Остафьево (UUMO).*

*006 ● 60822601006* - Ка-226 - 
Замечен в перечне ФССП - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: *Неизвестно.*

*007 ● 60822601007* - Ка-226 - рег. *RA-00007*. Ливрея ГазПромАвиа. 2011.
Ранее б/н *RA-00007* - (Фото - 1). Также указывается как рег. *RA-19307*.
Выставлен на продажу - (2016.11.08 - 1 2 3).
Эксплуатант: ГазПромАвиа.
Текущее состояние: *На Хранении в Остафьево (UUMO).*

*008 ● 60822601008* - Ка-226 - рег. *RA-19301*. Ливрея OrenAir. 2008.
Выпущен - 24.09.2008. Передан - 28.09.2008.
Замечен в перечне ФССП - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: OrenAir, ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*009 ● 60822601009* - Ка-226 - рег. *RA-19302*. Ливрея OrenAir. 2008.
Выпущен - 24.09.2008. Передан - 28.09.2008.
(Фото - RP.Net).
МАКС-2009 (Фото - 1 2 3).
Эксплуатант: OrenAir, ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*010 ● 60822601010* - Ка-226 - 
Замечен в перечне ФССП - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: *Неизвестно.*
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*010 ● 60822601011* - Ка-226 - 
Замечен в перечне ФССП - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: *Неизвестно.*
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*



*ОАО «КумАПП» - Кумертау*

*Расшифровка серийного номера Ка-226:*

*Код завода*
*Код модели*
*Код изделия*
*Серия*
*Номер*

*523* - КуМАПП
*226* - Ка-226
*##*
*00-99*
*00-99*



*50* - 226.50 - Ка-226
*00-99*
*00-99*



*52* - 226.52 - Ка-226Т
*00-99*
*00-99*



*57* - 226.57 - Ка-226Т
*00-99*
*00-99*



*Код завода*
*Код модели*
***
*Шифрованный пятикод*

*523* - КуМАПП
*395* - 226.80
*##*
*00001-99999*





*Серия №01 - 6 бортов*

*01-01 ● 01/01* - RP.Net - Ка-226 - б/н *232*. Бордовый окрас.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Ранее б/н *501* (2010) - (Фото - RP.Net), рег. *00501* (2004), рег. *RA-00501* (2003).
Назван *"Серёга"*.
Показы/Учения: Показ фирмы Камов-2002 (Чкаловский, Фото - 1 2 3 4 5 6), День СВВАУЛ (65 лет) 2005 (Фото - 1 2), МАКС-2005 (Фото - 1 2 3) 2011.
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*01-02 ● 01/02* - Ка-226 - 226.50 - рег. *RF-21009*. МВД России. 2004.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Передан в МВД Башкортостана - 30.01.2010.
Ранее б/н *№410* - МЧС Башкирии - (Фото - 1). Без б/н (Фото - 1).
Показы/Учения: День СВВАУЛ - 2005 (65 лет), МАКС - 2005 2011.
Эксплуатант: МВД России - АОСН МВД по Республике Башкортостан.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*01-03 ● 01/03* - Ка-226 - рег. *19606*. Окраска в цвета Триколора.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Рег. номер не нанесён.
Оснащён ИК системой в НЧФ. К февралю 2012 дооснасчен РЛС на НЧФ (Фото - 1), а к ноябрю 2012 и по бокам фюзеляжа (Фото - 1).
Показы/Учения: HeliRussia-2008 - (Фото - 1), МАКС-2007 - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ФСБ России - Пограничная служба.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*01-04 ● 01/04* - Ка-226 - 226.50 - рег. *RF-19594*. Окраска в цвета Триколора. 2011.
Рег. номер не нанесён.
(Фото - RP.Net, 1).
Эксплуатант: ФСБ России - Пограничная служба.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*01-05 ● 01/05* - Ка-226 - 226.50 - рег. *RF-21005*. МВД России. 2008.
Выпущен - 25.10.2008. Передан - 25.11.2008.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Эксплуатант: МВД России - АОСН МВД по Волгоградской области.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*01-06 ● 01/06* - Ка-226 - 226.50 - рег. *RF-21001*. МВД России.
Передан - 26.01.2007.
(Фото - RP.Net, 1).
Показы/Учения: МАКС-2009, InterPolitex-2013.
Эксплуатант: МВД России - АОСН МВД по г. Москва.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*Серия №02 - 10 бортов*

*02-01 ● 02/01* - Ка-226 - 226.50 - рег. *RF-21002*. МВД России.
Передан - 26.01.2007.
Ранее б/н *201* камуфляж (Фото - 1), затем АОСН МВД по г. Москва - камуфляж 
(Фото - 1 2), позже передан в МВД России (Фото - RP.Net).
Авария - 2007.09.19 - AvSaf.Net - Вертолёт Ка-226 совершил аварийную посадку на 24-й км МКАД из-за разрушения шестерни ИКМ двигателя.
(Фото - 1).
Показы/Учения: МАКС-2007.
Эксплуатант: МВД России - АОСН МВД по г. Москва.
Текущее состояние: *Разбился.*

*02-02 ● 02/02* - Ка-226 -
Эксплуатант: *Неизвестен.*
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*02-03 ● 02/03* - RP.Net - Ка-226 - 226.50 - б/н *№41* жёлтый. ВМС Украины. 2008.
Ранее МЧС Украины.
(Фото - 1 2).
На хранении во Львове - (Фото - 1 2 3 4, Видео).
2018.05.23 - Передан ВМС Украины. (Фото - 2018.05.23 - 1 2 3, 2021.09.23 - 1, 2, 3,  Видео)
Эксплуатант: ВМС Украины.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*02-04 ● 02/04* - Ка-226 - рег. *RF-21004*. МВД России. 2008.
Выпущен - 12.09.2008. Передан - 01.10.2008.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Эксплуатант: МВД России - АОСН МВД по Краснодарскому краю.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*02-05 ● 02/05* - Ка-226 - 
Эксплуатант: *Неизвестен.*
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*02-06 ● 02/06* - Ка-226 - 226.50 - рег. *RF-21006*. МВД России. 2008.
Передан - 01.11.2008.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Эксплуатант: МВД России - АОСН МВД по г.Санкт-Петербургу и Ленинградской области.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*02-07 ● 02/07* - Ка-226 - рег. *RF-19160*. Окраска в цвета Триколора. 2009.
Передан - 20.11.2009.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Ранее летал без рег. номера.
Показы/Учения: МАКС-2015.
Эксплуатант: ФСБ России - Пограничная служба.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*02-08 ● 02/08* - Ка-226 - 226.50 - рег. *RF-21008*. МВД России. 2010.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Эксплуатант: МВД России - АОСН МВД по г. Москва.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*02-09 ● 02/09* - Ка-226 - 226.50 - рег. *RF-21024*. Окраска в цвета Триколора. 2010.
Передан - 25.06.2010.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Эксплуатант: ФСБ России - Пограничная служба.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*02-10 ● 02/10* - Ка-226 - 226.50 - рег. *RF-21025*. Окраска в цвета Триколора. 2010.
Передан - 25.06.2010.
(Фото - RP.Net, 1).
Показы/Учения: ГидроАвиаСалон-2016.
Эксплуатант: ФСБ России - Пограничная служба.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*Серия №03 - 10 бортов*

*03-01 ● 03/01* - Ка-226 - 226.50 - рег. *RF-21007*. МВД России. 2010.
Выпущен - 22.06.2010.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Эксплуатант: МВД России - АОСН МВД по Воронежской области.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*03-02 ● 5233954107102* - Ка-226.80 - б/н *№##*. ВКС России.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*03-03 ● 03/03* - Ка-226 - 226.50 - рег. *RF-21010*. МВД России. 2010.
Передан - 22.12.2010.
Эксплуатант: МВД России - АОСН МВД по Кабардино-Балкарии.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*03-04 ● 03/04* - Ка-226
Эксплуатант: *Неизвестен.*
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*03-05 ● 5233954107107* - Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№##*. ВКС России.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*03-06 ● 5233954107108* - Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№##*. ВКС России.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*03-07 ● 5233954107110* - Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№51* красный *RF-17603*. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2012.
*№51* красный - (Фото - 1). 
RF-17603 - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - СВВАУЛ.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*03-08 ● 5233954107111* - Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№##*. ВКС России.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*03-09 ● 5233954107113* - Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№##*. ВКС России.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*03-10 ● 5233954107114* - Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№##*. ВКС России.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*Серия №04 - ## бортов*

*04-01 ● 5233954108101* - Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№##*. ВКС России.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*04-02 ● 5233954108102* - Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№56* красный. ВКС России. Серый окрас.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Салон.
Показы/Учения: МАКС-2015.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - СВВАУЛ.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*04-03 ● 5233954108104* - Ка-226 - 226.80 - рег. *RF-90599*. ВКС России. Серый окрас.
(Фото - 1).
Ранее б/н *№57* красный. (Фото - RP.Net).
Показы/Учения: МАКС-2015.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 8-й АДОН.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*04-04 ● 5233954108105* - Ка-226 - 226.80. - б/н *№##*. ВКС России.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*04-05 ● 5233954208107* - Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№409* жёлтый *RF-13348*. ВКС России. Серая окраска.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Сер. и зав. номер подтверждёны.
Показы/Учения: Форум Армия-2015.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*Серия №05 - ## бортов*

*05-01 ● 523226500501* - Ка-226 - 226.50 - рег. *RF-21011*. МВД России. 2011.
Передан - 27.12.2011.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Эксплуатант: МВД России - АОСН МВД по г.Санкт-Петербургу и Ленинградской области.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*Серия №06 - ## бортов*

*06-01 ● 5233954311201* - RP.Net - Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№416* жёлтый *RF-13350*. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
Ранее серая окраска.
Сер. и зав. номер подтверждены.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Показы/Учения: Форум Армия-2015 2018.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*06-02 ●* 

*06-03 ●* 

*06-04 ●* 

*06-05 ●* 

*06-06 ●* 

*06-07 ●* 

*06-08 ● ############* - Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *RF-90603*. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
Замечен 05.2018 - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*06-09 ●* 

*06-10 ●* 

*06-11 ●* 

*06-12 ● 5233954111217* - Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№##* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Сер. и зав. номер подтверждены.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Показы/Учения: Форум Армия-2016.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*Серия №07 - ## бортов*



*Серия №08 - ## бортов*



*Серия №09 - ## бортов*



*Серия №10 - ## бортов*

*10-01 ● 523226521001* - RP.Net - Ка-226Т - 226.52 - б/н *№240*. Бело-красная окраска "Вертолётов России".
Сер. и зав. номер подтверждены.
Ранее камуфляж (Фото - 1 2 3 4 5 6 7), затем красно-жёлтая мед. окраска
(Фото - RP.Net).
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Показы/Учения: МАКС-2011 2015.
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*10-02 ● 523226521002* - RP.Net - Ка-226Т - 226.52 - б/н *№241*. Полу камуфляж, полу сине-чёрная окраска.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Ранее ливрея МЧС России. Построен по контракту МЧС, контракт расторгнут.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Показы/Учения: HeliRussia-2013, МАКС-2013 2015 2017, ВЭФ-2019.
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*10-03 ● 523226521003* - RP.Net - Ка-226Т - 226.52 - б/н *№242*. Белая Окраска.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*10-04 ● 523226571004* - Ка-226Т - 226.57 - б/н *№##*.
Проходил по страховым документам.
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*10-05 ● 523226571005* - Ка-226Т - 226.57 - б/н *№##*.
Проходил по страховым документам.
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*Серия №11 - ## бортов*

*11-01 ●*  - Ка-226Т - 
Эксплуатант: 
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*11-02 ●*  - Ка-226Т - 
Эксплуатант: 
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*11-03 ●*  - Ка-226Т - 
Эксплуатант: 
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*11-04 ●*  - Ка-226Т - 
Эксплуатант: 
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*Серия №12 - ## бортов*

*12-01 ● 523226571201* - RP.Net - Ка-226Т - 226.57 - рег. *RF-17623*. Окраска в цвета Триколора.
(Фото - RP.Net - A.Net).
Складывающиеся лопасти, лебедка.
Эксплуатант: ФСБ России - Пограничная служба.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*12-02 ● 523226571202* - Ка-226Т - 226.57 - рег. *RF-17624*. Окраска в цвета Триколора.
(Фото - RP.Net - A.Net).
Показы/Учения: МАКС-2017 2019.
Эксплуатант: ФСБ России - Пограничная служба.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*Серия №13 - ## бортов*

*13-01 ● 523226571301* - Ка-226Т - 226.57 - б/н *№01* жёлтый *RF-17633*. МВД РФ - РосГвардия. Серо-красная окраска.
(Фото - RP.Net, 1).
Показы/Учения: Форум Армия-2015.
Эксплуатант: МВД РФ - РосГвардия.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*АО «Улан-Удэнский авиационный завод (У-УАЗ)» - Улан-Удэ*

В июне 2018, холдинг "Вертолеты России" запустил производство опытных вертолетов Ка-226Т на Улан-Удэнском авиационном заводе (У-УАЗ).

*Модель*
*Код изделия*
*Код заказчика*
****
*Серия*
*Номер*
***

*226Т*
*54* - 226.54
*###* - ISO-3166
*##*
*01-99*
*01-99*
*U*





*Серия №01 - ## бортов*

*01-01 ● 226T.54.643.18.0101.U* - RP.Net - Ка-226Т - 226.54 - рег. *№243*. Синяя окраска. 2021.
Ранее рег. *№226*. 
Первый Ка-226 постройки У-УАЗ. Прототип варианта изд. 226.54 "Альпинист".
П/п 02.11.2021 - (Видео).
30.12.2021 -  совершил первый круговой полет (Пресс-релиз, Видео)
(Фото - 1), Видео - Промо-ролик (ENG).
К форуму Армия-2022 - получил рег. *№243*, выставлялся без навесных бронещитов и лебедки.
Показы/Учения: МАКС-2021, Dubai Airshow-2021, Форум Армия-2022 (Кубинка).
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов»/УУАПО.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*Корректировки и дополнения приветствуются! Страница обновляется по мере поступления новых данных!*

*Cводная таблица реестра* - Ссылка.

* *???* - есть сомнение в данных.

----------


## Rus_Knights

*========== Неопознанные Борта  ==========*

Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№58* красный. ВКС России. Серая окраска.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - СВВАУЛ.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№59* красный. ВКС России. Серая окраска.
(Фото - 1 2 3 4).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - СВВАУЛ.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№64* красный. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2012.
Передан - ##.03.2012.
Номер ненасён - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - СВВАУЛ.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№66* красный. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2012.
Передан - ##.03.2012.
Номер ненасён - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - СВВАУЛ.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№415* жёлтый *RF-13349*. ВКС России. Серая окраска.
Без рег. (Фото - 1).
(Фото - RP.Net).
Форум Армия-2015.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№417* жёлтый *RF-13351*. ВКС России. Серая окраска.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Форум Армия-2015.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№418* жёлтый *RF-17007*. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№420* жёлтый *RF-17620*. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
(Фото - 1 2).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№422* жёлтый *RF-91833*. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№425* жёлтый *RF-91831*. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *RF-90600*. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
Замечен 05.2018 - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 8-й АДОН.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *RF-90601*. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
Замечен 05.2018 - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 8-й АДОН.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *RF-90602*. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
Замечен 08.2018 - (Фото - RP.Net).
Показы/Учения/БД:  Форум Армия-2018.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 8-й АДОН.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *RF-90605*. ВКС России. Серый окрас.
Замечен 09.2018 - (Фото - 1). (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 8-й АДОН.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *RF-90607*. ВКС России. Серый окрас.
Замечен 09.2019 - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 8-й АДОН.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *RF-90608*. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
Замечен 05.2018 - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 8-й АДОН.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *RF-90609*. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
Замечен 09.2018 - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 8-й АДОН.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *RF-90610*. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 8-й АДОН.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№04* красный *RF-91###*. ВКС России/САР. Камуфляж.
Замечен в Сирии - 2021.12 - (Фото - 1 2).
На борту ОЗ ВКС России и флаг САР. 
Передан 25-ю дивизию специального назначения ВВС САР *???*.
(Фото - 1).
Показы/Учения/БД:  Операция в САР.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России/САР.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№27* красный *RF-91###*. ВКС России/САР. Камуфляж.
Замечен в Сирии - 2021.04 - (Фото - 1).
На борту ОЗ ВКС России и флаг САР. 
Передан 25-ю дивизию специального назначения ВВС САР *???*.
(Фото - 1, 2).
Показы/Учения/БД:  Операция в САР.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России/САР.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



Ка-226 - камуфляж.
Прототип 226.80 для ВКС России *?*.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - Бело-сине-красная окраска.
Макет *?*, Переделан из Ка-126 *?*.
(Фото - 1).
Показы/Учения/БД:  МАКС-1993 - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - Жёлтые полосы.
Макет *?*, Переделан из Ка-126 *?*.
Показы/Учения/БД:  МАКС-1993 (Фото - 1 2).
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



Ка-226 - б/н *№450* жёлтый. Фиолетовая окраска.
(Фото - 1).
Полноразмерный макет.
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

Ка-226А - б/н *№199*. Бело-синяя окраска (04.2005).
Ранее рег. *RA-00199*.
Назван "Серёга".
До 03.2001 - рег. *RA-00199* ливрея МЧС России - (Фото - RP.Net 1 2 3 4 5 6).
На апрель 2015 бело-синяя окраска б/н *199* - (Фото - RP.Net 1 2)
Показы/Учения/БД:  МАКС-1999 - (Фото - 1), МАКС-2001 (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно (летал 04.2005).*

Ка-226А - "Алёша", ливрея МЧС России. 
(Фото - 1 2 3 4).
Первый опытный Ка-226. Переделан из Ка-126. На нем был выполнен первый полет в качестве Ка-226.
После окончания летных испытаний этот вертолёт длительное время использовали как ресурсный стенд для испытания трансмиссий на ЛИКе в Жулебино. В 2021 списан и передан в "Люберецкий техникум им. Ю.А. Гагарина" как учебный экспонат где он в данный момент и находится. (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Учебное пособие в "Люберецкий техникум им. Ю.А. Гагарина".*



Ка-226Т - рег. *RF-17601*. Тёмно-Синяя окраска. 
В июне 2021 замечен в тёмно-синей ливреи ФСО России. (Фото - 1).
Ранее белая окраска - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Россия - ФСО.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226Т - рег. *RF-17602*. Тёмно-Синяя окраска. 
Ранее неокрашен - (Фото - 1).
В сентябре 2021 замечен в тёмно-синей ливреи ФСО России. (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Россия - ФСО.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



Ка-226 - рег. *RF-19154*. Окраска в цвета Триколора. 2009.
Передан - 20.11.2009.
(Фото - RP.Net, 1 2 3).
Эксплуатант: МВД РФ - РосГвардия. Ранее ФСБ России - Пограничная служба.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226Т - 226.57 - рег. *RF-17625*. МВД России.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Эксплуатант: Россия ФСБ - Пограничная служба.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226Т - 226.57 - рег. *RF-17634*. Окраска в цвета Триколора.
(Фото - 1).
Показы/Учения:
Эксплуатант: ФСБ России - Пограничная служба.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226Т - 226.57 - рег. *RF-17645*. Окраска в цвета Триколора.
(Фото - 1).
Показы/Учения:
Эксплуатант: ФСБ России - Пограничная служба.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226Т - 226.57 - рег. *RF-17646*. Окраска в цвета Триколора.
(Фото - 1).
Показы/Учения:
Эксплуатант: ФСБ России - Пограничная служба.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



Ка-226 - 226.50 - рег. *RF-21003*. МВД России. 
Передан - 07.11.2007.
АОСН МВД по Республике Татарстан - (Фото - 1 2 3), АОСН МВД по Ставропольскому краю - (Фото - 1 2 3 4).
Эксплуатант: МВД России - АОСН МВД, ранее по Ставропольскому краю, ранее по Республике Татарстан.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.50 - рег. *RF-21012*. МВД России. 2012.
Зелёная окраска МВД России.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Эксплуатант: АОСН МВД по Краснодарскому краю.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - 226.50 - рег. *RF-21014*. МВД России - РосГвардия. 2012.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Эксплуатант: МВД РФ - РосГвардия. Ранее АОСН МВД.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



Ка-226 - б/н *№##*. Зелёная окраска.
Замечен 15.07.2011 - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Неизвестен.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - б/н *№##*. Ливрея ГазПромАвиа.
Зав. 005270802 Не подтверждён.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Показы/Учения/БД:  МАКС-2005, HeliRussia-2008 2009.
Эксплуатант: ГазПромАвиа.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226 - б/н *№221* - камуфляж. 2005.
Показы/Учения/БД:  МАКС-2005 (Фото - 1 2 3).
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*



Ка-226А - б/н *№222* - Окраска МЧС России. 
(Фото - 1 2).
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

Ка-226АГ - б/н *№236*. Ливрея ГазПромАвиа.
(Фото - 1).
Показы/Учения/БД:  МАКС-2007 (Фото - 1 2 3).
Эксплуатант: ГазПромАвиа.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226Т - 226.15 - б/н *№237* - Бело-красная окраска.
(Фото - RP.Net).
Показы/Учения/БД:  МАКС-2011 2013, Форум Армия-2015, HeliRussia-2015.
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ка-226Т - 226.16 - б/н *№387* - камуфляж.
Шильдик зав. номера 05002.
Ранее б/н *№238*.
Показы/Учения/БД:  МАКС-2009 (Фото - 1 2 3 4 5).
Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *О поставках в 2018-ом году Ка-226Т, Ка-27М и Ка-32А11BC*
> 
> По сообщению на корпоративном сайте Госкорпорации Ростех от 26.01.2017 года Кумертауское авиационное производственное предприятие (КумАПП) холдинга «Вертолеты России», входящего в Госкорпорацию Ростех, до конца марта передаст заказчику два легких многоцелевых вертолета Ка-226Т с возможностью корабельного базирования, которые пополнят состав российской авиации спецназначения.
> 
> В настоящее время обе машины находятся в цехе окончательной сборки, а еще два вертолета – на стадии производства. Кроме того, на предприятии ведется изготовление Ка-226Т в интересах Федеральной службы войск национальной гвардии, вертолет будет передан заказчику в июне 2018 года.
> 
> В рамках государственного оборонного заказа КумАПП также ведет работу по ремонту и модернизации вертолетов Ка-27. В этом году Минобороны России будут переданы оставшиеся четыре вертолета Ка-27М в рамках реализации действующего контракта, вертолеты находятся на завершающем этапе работ.
> 
> «Работа в рамках гособоронзаказа является одним из основных направлений деятельности КумАПП. Этот завод обладает уникальными компетенциями по изготовлению палубных вертолетов, которые способствуют укреплению морских рубежей России. Предприятие в последние годы демонстрирует уверенный рост производственных показателей, оно полностью готово к размещению новых заказов со стороны российских силовых ведомств», – отметил генеральный директор холдинга «Вертолеты России» Андрей Богинский.
> ...


.....
Источник.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *Авиация спецназначения получит многоцелевые Ка-226Т*
> 
> «Вертолеты России» передадут Минобороны России два вертолета корабельного базирования.
> Авиация спецназначения получит многоцелевые Ка-226Т
> Фото: russianhelicopters.aero
> До конца марта 2018 года Кумертауское авиационное производственное предприятие передаст заказчику два легких многоцелевых вертолета Ка-226Т с возможностью корабельного базирования, сообщили в холдинге «Вертолеты России».
> 
> «В настоящее время обе машины находятся в цехе окончательной сборки, еще два вертолета – на стадии производства», – уточнили в компании.
> 
> ...


.....
Источник - Ссылка.

----------


## osipov

А вообще на военных вариантах Ка-226 есть станция Л-150 "Пастель" ?

----------


## Rus_Knights



----------


## osipov

На них Л-150 стоит или нет на военных модификациях ?

----------


## Rus_Knights

> На них Л-150 стоит или нет на военных модификациях ?


Мне не известно.

----------


## Сергей72

*Россия поставит Ирану два многоцелевых вертолета Ка-226Т*

На авиасалоне Eurasia Airshow-2018 стало известно о первой заявке Ирана на российские легкие вертолеты.
Холдинг «Вертолеты России» проводит предконтрактную работу для поставки в Иран двух многоцелевых Ка-226Т, сообщил журналистам гендиректор компании Андрей Богинский. «Есть заявка из Ирана на первые два вертолета Ка-226 в гражданском облике. Сейчас идет предконтрактная работа», - сказал он.

Ранее Росавиация выдала дополнение к сертификату Ка-226Т, которое разрешило эксплуатацию машины в экстремально высоких температурах окружающего воздуха.
Документ стал итогом испытаний, прошедших в Иране в сентябре 2017 года. Специалисты холдинга «Вертолеты России» и иранской компании Iran Helicopter Support and Renewal Company подтвердили возможности эксплуатации Ка-226Т при температуре до +50 °С.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...61628-hlge.htm

----------


## Rus_Knights

Свежее пополнение:

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *"Вертолеты России" запустили производство опытных вертолетов Ка-226Т в Улан-Удэ*
> 
> УЛАН-УДЭ, 8 июня. /ТАСС/. Холдинг "Вертолеты России" запустил производство опытных вертолетов Ка-226Т на Улан-Удэнском авиационном заводе (У-УАЗ), сообщили в пятницу в пресс-службе холдинга.
> 
> "В рамках проекта по реализации легких многоцелевых вертолетов Ка-226Т У-УАЗ запустил производство опытных образцов машины. В соответствии с планом предприятие изготовит три вертолета, два фюзеляжа, а также агрегаты, которые будут использоваться для проведения испытаний", - уточнили в пресс-службе.
> 
> По словам гендиректора холдинга "Вертолеты России" Андрея Богинского, "проект реализуется в соответствии с намеченным планом". "В ближайшее время будут определены сроки поставки готовых машин и агрегатов на "Камов" (конструкторское бюро холдинга "Вертолеты России" - прим. ТАСС) для испытаний. Кроме того, в рамках кооперации предприятий холдинга мы приняли решение разместить на Кумертауском авиационном производственном предприятии изготовление отдельных деталей вертолета", - цитирует его пресс-служба.
> 
> У-УАЗ уже завершил первый этап постановки на производство Ка-226Т, продолжается разработка документации для изготовления технологический оснастки. Планируется, что в июне 2018 года будут изготовлены первые детали по заготовительно-штамповочному и механосборочному производству.
> ...


Источник - ТАСС.

----------


## Djoker

Ка-226Т RF-17633 | аэ. Черемшанка, Красноярск | (с) Pit


https://aviaforum.ru/threads/aehropo...2#post-2245296

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Rus_Knights

> *Первый спасательный вертолет Ка-226Т поступил на службу*
> 
> МОСКВА, 11 июл — РИА Новости. Переданный Росгвардии первый спасательный вертолет Ка-226Т приступил к несению службы в Красноярском крае, сообщили РИА Новости в пресс-службе ведомства.
> 
> Вертолет Ка-226Т прошел испытания при экстремальной температуре в Иране
> В конце мая холдинг "Вертолеты России" в рамках XI Международной выставки вертолетной индустрии HeliRussia 2018 передал федеральной службе войск национальной гвардии первый вертолет Ка-226Т, изготовленный на Кумертауском авиационном производственном предприятии.
> "Первый вертолет Ка-226Т, поставленный Росгвардии, прибыл на место постоянной дислокации в Красноярский край", — пояснили в пресс-службе.
> 
> В Росгвардии добавили, что Ка-226Т будет использоваться для патрулирования местности, а также в поисково-спасательных и противопожарных операциях.
> ...


Источник - Ссылка.

----------


## Rus_Knights



----------


## Rus_Knights

*Минобороны Индии выпустило "запрос на приобретение" 200 вертолетов Ка-226*

10 сентября 2018 г., AEX.RU –  В индийско-российском проекте по организации производства вертолетов Ка-226Т в Индии наметился прогресс после некоторых задержек. об этом пишет Военно-промышленный курьер.

Как сообщает издание The Hindu, Министерство обороны Индии выпустило «запрос на приобретение» (Request for Procurement) 200 вертолетов Ка-226.

По словам заместителя командующего ВС Индии маршала авиации Р.Намбиара, запрос был выпущен две недели назад. Первые машины планируется ввести в эксплуатацию через 3 года.

На первом этапе будут переданы необходимые компоненты и технологии для организации производства в Индии, затем начнется производство компонентов из поставляемых материалов для сборки вертолетов, и, наконец, будет организовано полное производство  вертолетов в Индии. Уровень локализации производства компонентов вертолета Ка-226Т в Индии, как ожидается, составит 70%.

В соответствии с требованиями последнего запроса, для Сухопутных войск Индии будет произведено 135 вертолетов, для Военно-воздушных сил – 65 ед. Для СВ 44 вертолета будут поставлены в готовом виде, а оставшиеся машины (91 ед.) будут произведены совместным предприятием. Для ВВС 16 вертолетов будут поставлены в готовом виде, а оставшиеся 49 ед. будут произведены совместным предприятием. Производственная площадка совместного предприятия расположена в непосредственной близости от Тумкура (недалеко от Бангалора).


Источник - AEX.ru

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *RF-90605*. ВКС России. Серый окрас.
> Замечен 09.2018 - (Фото - 1).
> Оператор: ВКС России.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*







> Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *RF-90609*. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
> Замечен 09.2018 - (Фото - 1).
> Оператор: ВКС России.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*







> Ка-226 - рег. *RF-17601*. Белая окраска.
> (Фото 1).
> Оператор: *Неизвестен.*
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*







> Ка-226 - рег. *RF-17602*. Белая окраска.
> (Фото 1).
> Оператор: *Неизвестен.*
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-226Т - б/н *№01* жёлтый *RF-17633*. МВД РФ - РосГвардия. Серо-красная окраска.
> (Фото - RP.Net 1).
> Форум Армия 2015.
> Оператор: МВД РФ - РосГвардия.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-226Т - б/н *№01* жёлтый *RF-17633*. МВД РФ - РосГвардия. Серо-красная окраска.
> (Фото - RP.Net 1).
> Форум Армия 2015.
> Оператор: МВД РФ - РосГвардия.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

*ВМС Украины начали эксплуатацию единственного Ка-226, полученного в результате "рейдерского захвата"*

Первые полеты совершает вертолет Ка-226, который недавно получила 10-я авиационная бригада ВМС Украины. Это первая абсолютно новая машина, доставшаяся морским летчикам за 27 лет независимости. Машину обкатывают на авиационной базе Кульбакино, что возле Николаева.

Источник - Ссылка.

----------


## Rus_Knights



----------


## Rus_Knights

Новости по Ка-226Т - 226.54:

----------


## kabuki

> Новости по Ка-226Т - 226.54:


И в чём новости?
Что вообще на этой фотке можно разобрать?
По 226.54 уже были более качественые картинки, даже 3D модели.

----------


## Rus_Knights



----------


## Rus_Knights

> *12-02 ● 523226571202* - Ка-226Т - 226.57 - рег. *RF-17624*. Окраска в цвета Триколора.
> (Фото - RP.Net - A.Net).
> Показы/Учения: МАКС 2017 2019.
> Эксплуатант: Россия ФСБ - Пограничная служба.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *10-02 ● 523226521002* - Ка-226Т - 226.52 - б/н *№241*. Полу камуфляж, полу сине-чёрная окраска.
> Сер. и зав. номер подтверждены - (Фото 1 2 3).
> (Фото - RP.Net).
> Ранее ливрея МЧС России. Построен по контракту МЧС, контракт расторгнут.
> Оборудован медицинским модулем.
> Показы/Учения: HeliRussia 2013, МАКС 2013 2015 2017, ВЭФ 2019.
> Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*





> *На ВЭФ представили вертолет Ка-226Т для Индии*
> 
> Вертолет Ка-226Т в раскраске для индийской армии представила компания "Вертолеты России" на Восточном экономическом форуме во Владивостоке, передает корреспондент РИА Новости. 
> 
> Вертолет в защитной окраске с надписью Make in India (программа сборки иностранной техники на территории Индии) представлен на открытой площадке на набережной острова Русский.
> 
> Отличительной особенностью представленного вертолета является то, что одна сторона у него выкрашена в зеленой гамме - для индийских военных, а другая - в синий цвет - для спасательных и медицинских служб. 
> 
> Россия и Индия в 2015 году подписали соглашение, по которому "Вертолеты России" организуют поставки в Индию и локализацию производства в этой стране вертолетов Ка-226Т.
> ...








© Алексей Песляк/ТАСС



© Александр Кряжев, РИА Новости

----------


## Rus_Knights



----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№420* жёлтый *RF-17620*. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
> (Фото - 1 2).
> Эксплуатант: ВКС России.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*








> Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№422* жёлтый *RF-91833*. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: ВКС России.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*
> 
> Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№425* жёлтый *RF-91831*. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: ВКС России.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

Ка-226 - 20.04.2019 г. - Аэропорт "Стригино"




> Ка-226 - рег. *RF-19154*. Окраска в цвета Триколора.
> (Фото - RP.Net, 1).
> Эксплуатант: Россия ФСБ - Пограничная служба.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*







> *01-04 ● 01/04* - Ка-226 - 226.50 - рег. *RF-19594*. Окраска в цвета Триколора.
> Рег. номер не нанесён.
> (Фото - RP.Net, 1).
> Эксплуатант: Россия ФСБ - Пограничная служба.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*







> *02-10 ● 02/10* - Ка-226 - рег. *RF-21025*. Окраска в цвета Триколора.
> (Фото - RP.Net, 1).
> Показы/Учения: ГидроАвиаСалон 2016.
> Эксплуатант: Россия ФСБ - Пограничная служба.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights



----------


## Rus_Knights

> *002 ● 6082260#002* - Ка-226 - рег. *RA-00002*. Ядовито-жёлтая мед. окраска.
> Производства ПО "Стрела". Ранее ливрея МЧС России (до 2003).
> Оборудован медицинским модулем.
> Показы/Учения/БД:  Показ фирмы Камов в Чкаловском 2002 (Фото - 1 2), МАКС 2003 (Фото - 1 2 3 4).
> Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
> Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*





> Ка-226Т - Ка-226Т.16 - б/н *№387* - камуфляж.
> Шильдик зав. номера 05002.
> Ранее б/н *№238*.
> Показы/Учения/БД:  МАКС 2009 (Фото - 1 2 3 4 5).
> Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



**************************************************  ******

Подозреваю что тот же борт, зав. подходит.

----------


## osipov

А есть где-нибудь реестр Ка-126 и фото его кабины? Что-то за такой загадочный вертолет с одним омским мотором вместо двух заморских как на этом ?
Может он бы мог в серию пойти на гражданский рынок и для частников если соответствующим образом доработать ?

----------


## OKA

> А есть где-нибудь реестр Ка-126 и фото его кабины? Что-то за такой загадочный вертолет с одним омским мотором вместо двух заморских как на этом ?
> Может он бы мог в серию пойти на гражданский рынок и для частников если соответствующим образом доработать ?


Пишут такое :

".. ОКБ Камова построило три опытных Ка-126 для заводских и сертификационных испытаний. В Румынии собрали 12 серийных машин. Первый полет вертолета Ка-126 румынского производства состоялся 31 декабря 1988г. Первые 10 серийных вертолетов, получивших обозначение IAR Ка-126, были построены в 1991г. на заводе фирмы "IAR" в г. Брашов. Однако с развалом СССР и известными событиями в Румынии производство их прекратилось, о чем приходится лишь сожалеть... "

Камов Ка-126

----------


## Rus_Knights

Вероятно большинство Ка-126 пошло в опытные/макеты Ка-226.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *ОДК презентовал проект двигателя ВК-650 для вертолетов «Ансат», Ка-226, VRT500*


Техническое задание на разработку двигателя ВК-650В предполагает создание мотора с умеренными характеристиками, с использованием безрисковых технических решений, но в кратчайшие сроки.  Чтобы вывести двигатель на рынок в кратчайшие сроки, разработчик отказался от рискованных технических решений, сулящих заметное превосходство по основным техническим характеристикам над существующими конкурентами. Мощность на взлётном режиме должна достигать 650 л.с., в то время как на чрезвычайном режиме мощность кратковременно составит 750 л.с. Удельный расход на взлётном режиме не должен превышать достаточно консервативные 245 грамм/л.с. в час и 280 грамм/л.с. в час на крейсерском режиме, что немного лучше, чем у иностранных аналогов. Поставочная масса не превысит 105 кг. 

Демонстратор двигателя ВК-650В обещают уже в этом году, а три опытных образца в 2021. Предполагается, что двигатель ВК-650В  потенциально может занять 20% мирового рынка газотурбинных двигателей лёгких вертолётов, что составляет порядка 230 двигателей в год. «ОДК-Климов» видят возможность поставки двигателя ВК-650В  в интересах программ Saba 248 и Shahed 285 (Иран), а также Changhe Z-11 (КНР).   

Сейчас на вертолетах Ка-226 устанавливаются по два двигателя французской компании Safran — Arrius 2G1 (мощностью 580 л. с.) и Ardiden 3G (1680 л. с.) соответственно. На «Ансате» используются два турбовальных PW207K канадского производителя Pratt & Whitney Canada, мощностью 630 л. с.     

Вопрос замены двигателя «Ансата», хоть и не акцентированный со стороны разработчика, но весьма актуальный. Как известно, модель «Ансат-У» используется Минобороны для первоначальной лётной подготовки вертолётчиков. Согласно информации, озвученной на круглом столе, сегодня уже 11 вертолётов этого типа (из примерно 40, базирующихся в Сызрани) не эксплуатируются из-за того, что на них не выполнены 900-часовые работы по обслуживанию форсунок двигателя - военные отмечают, что это произошло после очередного ужесточения санкций.      

Улучшить характеристики по удельному расходу топлива можно будет либо за счёт повышения температуры газа перед турбиной, либо за счёт увеличения степени сжатия в компрессоре, и то, и другое влияет на ресурс, причём существенно. Но за четыре года, отведённых на создание двигателя, провести соответствующие НИР не представляется возможным. В целом создание новой конструкции, не опирающейся на предыдущий опыт, задача нетривиальная. Уже в момент завершения сертификации ВК-650В должен получить ресурс в 600 часов, а в дальнейшем планируется перейти на эксплуатацию по состоянию с ресурсом основных деталей горячей части в 4500 часов, а по деталям холодной части - до 9000 часов.  

==========

Источник - Ссылка.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *12-02 ● 523226571202* - Ка-226Т - 226.57 - рег. *RF-17624*. Окраска в цвета Триколора.
> (Фото - RP.Net - A.Net).
> Показы/Учения: МАКС 2017 2019.
> Эксплуатант: ФСБ России - Пограничная служба.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*













> *10-02 ● 523226521002* - Ка-226Т - 226.52 - б/н *№241*. Полу камуфляж, полу сине-чёрная окраска.
> Сер. и зав. номер подтверждены - (Фото 1 2 3).
> (Фото - RP.Net).
> Ранее ливрея МЧС России. Построен по контракту МЧС, контракт расторгнут.
> Оборудован медицинским модулем.
> Показы/Учения: HeliRussia 2013, МАКС 2013 2015 2017, ВЭФ 2019.
> Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*












> *10-03 ● 523226521003* - Ка-226Т - 226.52 - б/н *№242*. Белая Окраска.
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*




















> Ка-226Т - 226.15 - б/н *№237* - Бело-красная окраска.
> (Фото - RP.Net).
> Показы/Учения/БД:  МАКС 2011 2013, Форум Армия 2015, HeliRussia 2015.
> Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-226 - рег. *RF-19154*. Окраска в цвета Триколора.
> (Фото - RP.Net, 1).
> Эксплуатант: Россия ФСБ - Пограничная служба.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*





https://vk.com/video-123538639_456266243

----------


## aпм-90

*RF-90610 * (камуфляж), под Питером с декабря на хранении, случаем не для 33 отсап?

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-226Т - б/н *№01* жёлтый *RF-17633*. МВД РФ - РосГвардия. Серо-красная окраска.
> (Фото - RP.Net 1).
> Форум Армия 2015.
> Оператор: МВД РФ - РосГвардия.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

Ка-226 в Сирии:

----------


## Rus_Knights

КумАПП:

----------


## Rus_Knights

Сирия - в продолжение к посту #42:




> Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№27* красный *RF-91###*. ВКС России/САР. Камуфляж.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-226А - "Алёша", ливрея МЧС России. 
> (Фото - 1 2 3 4).
> Первый опытный Ка-226. Переделан из Ка-126. На нем был выполнен первый полет в качестве Ка-226.
> После окончания летных испытаний этот вертолёт длительное время использовали как ресурсный стенд для испытания трансмиссий на ЛИКе в Жулебино. В 2021 списан и передан в "Люберецкий техникум им. Ю.А. Гагарина" как учебный экспонат где он в данный момент и находится. (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов».
> Текущее состояние: *Учебное пособие в "Люберецкий техникум им. Ю.А. Гагарина".*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *RF-90610*. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

Ка-226 в Сирии:

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-226Т - рег. *RF-17601*. Тёмно-Синяя окраска. 
> В июне 2021 замечен в тёмно-синей ливреи ФСО России. (Фото - 1).
> Ранее белая окраска - (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: Россия - ФСО.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## AMCXXL

> Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н RF-90610. ВКС России. Камуфляж.
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: ВКС России - *131 увп* Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
> Текущее состояние: Эксплуатируется.


Этот вертолет не относится к 131º УАП.

Саратовские вертолеты имеют желтый бортовой номер. В случае с Ка-226 из Саратова, 420, 422 и т.д ...

Ка-226 без бортового номера, как RF-90599, RF-90600 .... RF-90610, похоже, входит в состав 8º АДОН и базируется на этом месте в Чакаловском. 
https://www.google.com/maps/@55.8847...!3m1!1e3?hl=es


Почему-то кажется, что Ка-226 не используется в Саратове, так как за почти 10 лет есть только фотографии полдюжины этих вертолетов.
На недавнем спутниковом снимке видно около +20 Ка-226 в Сокол, но почти все они хранятся без использования
Может быть, это считалось, что этот вертолет не подходит для учения
https://www.google.com/maps/@51.5419...!3m1!1e3?hl=es

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-226Т - 226.57 - рег. *RF-17646*. Окраска в цвета Триколора.
> (Фото - 1).
> Показы/Учения:
> Эксплуатант: ФСБ России - Пограничная служба.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

Источник - Ссылка.

В СибНИА?

----------


## Rus_Knights

Сирия - июнь 2021:

----------


## Mister Z

> 226.54 - Ка-226Т - ("Альпинист"/"Climber") - Изменённая НЧФ. Производится на УУАПО. Модификация Ка-226Т которая соответствует требованиям министерства обороны Индии.


Вариант улан-удэнской постройки не только "морденизирован" (новая морда с иными очертаниями и накладной бронёй, новое оперение с угловатыыми килями), но и "оморячен". У него не только лопасти складные, но и добавлены аварийные баллонеты для вынужденной посадки на воду.

----------


## Rus_Knights

Сирия. июль 2021. Ка-226. разлетались. видимо к осадкам.

----------


## Rus_Knights

"Военная приемка. Новый Ми-8. Штурмовик для спецназа" - сборка Ка-226Т на УУАЗ: - 10:56.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-226Т - 226.57 - рег. *RF-17634*. Окраска в цвета Триколора.
> (Фото - 1).
> Показы/Учения:
> Эксплуатант: ФСБ России - Пограничная служба.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Fencer

> 


На заднем плане Ка-226Т RF-17645.

----------


## Rus_Knights



----------


## Rus_Knights

> *003 ● 60822602003* - Ка-226 - рег. *RA-19303*. Ливрея ГазПромАвиа. 2004.
> Передан - 2004.06.10.
> Выставлен на продажу - (2016.11.08 - 1 2 3).
> Эксплуатант: ГазПромАвиа.
> Текущее состояние: *На Хранении в Остафьево (UUMO).*









> *010 ● 60822601004* - Ка-226АГ - рег. *RA-19304*. Ливрея ГазПромАвиа. 2005.
> Передан - 2006.04.17.
> (Фото - RP.Net).
> Замечен в перечне ФССП - (Фото - 1).
> Выставлен на продажу - (2016.11.08 - 1 2 3).
> Эксплуатант: ГазПромАвиа.
> Текущее состояние: *На Хранении в Остафьево (UUMO).*









> *005 ● 60822602005* - Ка-226 - рег. *RA-19305*. Ливрея ГазПромАвиа. 2006.
> Передан - 2006.04.17.
> Ранее б/н *RA-00005* - (Фото - 1 2).
> Выставлен на продажу - (2017.06.29 - 1 2 3).
> Эксплуатант: ГазПромАвиа.
> Текущее состояние: *На Хранении в Остафьево (UUMO).*









> *007 ● 60822602007* - Ка-226 - рег. *RA-00007*. Ливрея ГазПромАвиа. 2011.
> Ранее б/н *RA-00007* - (Фото - 1). Также указывается как рег. *RA-19307*.
> Выставлен на продажу - (2016.11.08 - 1 2 3).
> Эксплуатант: ГазПромАвиа.
> Текущее состояние: *На Хранении в Остафьево (UUMO).*









> Комплексный тренажер КТВ Ка-226. Тип тренажёра: KTB (FFS level D)
> Выставлен на продажу - (Фото - 1 2 3 4).
> Эксплуатант: ГазПромАвиа.
> Текущее состояние: *На Хранении в Остафьево (UUMO).*











> Процедурный тренажер ПТВ Ка-226. Тип тренажёра: ПТВ (FNPT2)
> Выставлен на продажу - (Фото - 1 2 3 4).
> Эксплуатант: ГазПромАвиа.
> Текущее состояние: *На Хранении в Остафьево (UUMO).*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-226Т - рег. *RF-17602*. Тёмно-Синяя окраска. 
> Ранее неокрашен - (Фото - 1).
> В сентябре 2021 замечен в тёмно-синей ливреи ФСО России. (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: Россия - ФСО.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*




===============
С 8:32



1002 - 8:46

===============
Ка-226-01Л


Взято здесь - по идее один из двух первых для Orenaira, но "носик" другой.
PS. позади Ка-226-02Л.

----------


## Rus_Knights

Сирия. сентябрь 2021. вертолёты Ка-226 и SA-342 Газель

https://t.me/Ugolok_Sitha/2862

----------


## Rus_Knights

Модернизированный Ка-226Т совершил первый полет - б/н *226*.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№04* красный *RF-91###*. ВКС России/САР. Камуфляж.
> Замечен в Сирии - 2021.12 - (Фото - 1).
> На борту ОЗ ВКС России и флаг САР. 
> Передан 25-ю дивизию специального назначения ВВС САР *???*.
> Показы/Учения/БД:  Операция в САР.
> Эксплуатант: ВКС России/САР.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights



----------


## Fencer

> 


На фотографии б/н 04 белый.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> На фотографии б/н 04 белый.


Возможно, но есть полу-САРовский №27 там вроде красный, но толстый белый обвод номера.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *01-01 ● 226T54643180101U* - RP.Net - Ка-226Т - 226.57 - б/н *№226*. Синяя окраска. 2021.
> Первый Ка-226 постройки У-УАЗ.
> П/п 02.11.2021 - (Видео).
> 30.12.2021 -  совершил первый круговой полет (Пресс-релиз, Видео)
> (Фото - 1), Видео - Промо-ролик (ENG).
> Показы/Учения: МАКС-2021, Dubai Airshow-2021.
> Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов»/УУАПО.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJEwyqdeA7s?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>

----------


## Fencer

Ка-226 в Сирии.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *02-03 ● 02/03* - RP.Net - Ка-226 - 226.50 - б/н *№41* жёлтый. ВМС Украины. 2008.
> Ранее МЧС Украины.
> (Фото - 1 2).
> На хранении во Львове - (Фото - 1 2 3 4, Видео).
> 2018.05.23 - Передан ВМС Украины. (Фото - 2018.05.23 - 1 2 3, 2021.09.23 - 1, 2, 3,  Видео)
> Эксплуатант: ВМС Украины.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*


23.09.2021:

----------


## Fencer

> *01-01 ● 226T54643180101U* - RP.Net - Ка-226Т - 226.57 - б/н *№226*. Синяя окраска. 2021.
> Первый Ка-226 постройки У-УАЗ.
> П/п 02.11.2021 - (Видео).
> 30.12.2021 -  совершил первый круговой полет (Пресс-релиз, Видео)
> (Фото - 1), Видео - Промо-ролик (ENG).
> Показы/Учения: МАКС-2021, Dubai Airshow-2021.
> Эксплуатант: ОАО «Камов»/УУАПО.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*


https://russianplanes.net/id307354



> Прототип варианта изд. 226.54 "Альпинист" с новым номером 243 белый

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№27* красный *RF-91###*. ВКС России/САР. Камуфляж.
> Замечен в Сирии - 2021.04 - (Фото - 1).
> На борту ОЗ ВКС России и флаг САР. 
> Передан 25-ю дивизию специального назначения ВВС САР *???*.
> (Фото - 1).
> Показы/Учения/БД:  Операция в САР.
> Эксплуатант: ВКС России/САР.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н *№27* красный *RF-91###*. ВКС России/САР. Камуфляж.
> Замечен в Сирии - 2021.04 - (Фото - 1).
> На борту ОЗ ВКС России и флаг САР. 
> Передан 25-ю дивизию специального назначения ВВС САР *???*.
> (Фото - 1, 2).
> Показы/Учения/БД:  Операция в САР.
> Эксплуатант: ВКС России/САР.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## AMCXXL

> Возможно, но есть полу-САРовский №27 там вроде красный, но толстый белый обвод номера.


Может быть, это?




> 03-07 ● 5233954107110 - Ка-226 - 226.80 - б/н №51 красный RF-17603. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2012.
> №51 красный - (Фото - 1).
> RF-17603 - (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: ВКС России - СВВАУЛ.
> Текущее состояние: Эксплуатируется.


https://twitter.com/200_zoka/status/...swOS1aFHt-gQCw

----------

